
Police say Tesla in fatal SF crash was not on 'Autopilot' – SFGate - neo4sure
https://www.sfgate.com/local/article/Telsa-crash-SF-Autopilot-police-arrest-identified-14119888.php
======
navigatesol
It's like an article from the year 2119: reporting when an accident occurs
_without_ autopilot?

